# Cathedral - Beacon Beverages Bottle



## Maine Digger (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi all - here's a soda bottle I dug today that I've never come across before. When I first saw it through the dirt I got really excited because of the cathedral look. Turns out it's a Beacon Beverages soda bottle. Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 23, 2004)

here's the base


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 23, 2004)

and one more overall shot


----------



## drjhostetters (Apr 23, 2004)

Dear Norm....

 You know I love green bottles and here you go posting one of the neatest I have ever seen...and you don't even collect soda bottles!  You did that to show off didn't you?  You just wait..I'll find a really neat blob top someday and I'll tease you with it!![8D]

 I think I found the bottle I am going to send you but you'll just have to be patient...I am heading to Portland..(Oregon..not Maine! snicker snicker)...to see Mom this weekend so will try to get it out in the mail or UPS on Monday or Tuesday...


 Good hunting....

 The Doc....[X(]


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 23, 2004)

Stop pouting Dr.[] Before I found this one, I found about 3/4 of a broken one which I was going to post. I'll keep an eye at for others when I go back, where theres one...[] Does anyone have information about this bottle?


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Norm - 

 Here's what I can tell you about Beacon Beverages -

 This outfit was located right in Westbrook (talk about a local bottle!) from the 1940s into the 60s on Main St.   They bottled Beacon and Dr. Swett's brands of soda.  That neat bottle you have pictured is the style used for the Beacon line - I've never seen a green one with a label.  The same style of bottle comes in clear glass and has a red and white ACL showing an airplane circling a tower (the beacon) - it is quite popular with soda bottle collectors and usually goes for $30-40.

 Sam


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks Sam! My wife grew up in Westbrook, and never heard of the Beacon Line. I'll have to go back to see if I can find one of the clear acl ones, sound's like a cool bottle. I'm curious, how did you find the information that this company was right under my nose?[8D] I kept hitting dead ends. Is this one you'd like for your book?


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Apr 24, 2004)

Norm - I get much of my info from Maine Registers, books on Maine businesses put out each year.  The Beacon and Dr. Swett bottles I have found in my travels around the state.  I'll pass on the green bottle but if you happen to find another Westbrook bottle during one of your digs - an old eight-sided BIMAL med labeled "Rupturine - Hernia Cure Co., Westbrook, Maine" - that I would be interested in!
 -Sam


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 24, 2004)

Ok Sam, I'll keep that Rupturine in mind.  I have an invite by a man who lives down by the river who say's the 'old westbrook dump' is on his property.  I'm also trying to get myself invited by 'sunshine4me' to help them dig their location.[]  By the way, how close are you to publishing the 1st book?


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Apr 25, 2004)

The end is in sight as far as research and writing goes on both books, however, I haven't hooked up with a publisher yet.  I have no idea how long things take once they are in the publisher's hands.  I'm still adding new entries occasionally to both books, but I know other names and companies will be brought to my attention once they go to print - can't find them all!
 -Sam


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Sam, from what my wife and I saw at the bottle show, you should be able to hook up with a publisher here in Maine?  Have you thought of sending any abreviated info to Yankee or Downeast mags for the possibility of an article? It would provide some wonderful exposure I'm sure.  Oh, by the way, what did you ever do with that marble game you had at the show?


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Apr 26, 2004)

Norm - I've got the names of a few publishing companies here in Maine - I want to go with someone here in state.  Any publicity for the books I'll look for after they're published - but thanks for the idea.  The marble game board and marbles are still boxed from the bottle show - haven't unpacked yet.
 Sam


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Sam, I will be really looking forward to the publication, as I'm sure many of the others here will.  The 'sneak preview' I got at the show was tantalizing.[] For what it's worth there's a Marble Collectors show coming up in May. I'll have to go back to another site to get the exact date, and I'll post it later.  I'm almost as hooked on the marbles as much as the bottles now.  Probably because we so often find them when digging for bottles. I especially like the low shipping charges when I sell one[]


----------

